# bunnie recipe



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

Take one fresh rabbit
Down one double Captain Morgans
Render out salt pork in fry pan
Down one double Captain Morgans
Dredge rabbit in flour and brown in pan
Down one double Captain Morgans
Mix up sweet and sour sauce in pot.Bring to a boil
Down one double Captain Morgans
Add browned rabbit to sauce and simmer for two hours
Stir every 20 minutes while downing a double Captain Morgans each time
Sit down...Probably can't stand too well anyway...
Pig out...
Don't remember what this tastes like...but sure was fun to make
My favorite recipe.


----------

